
Have Govs installed a back door in mobiles? - drydot
I&#x27;ve been told that on an official visit of UK Queen to some EU country people took pictures with their mobile, but nobody was able to get the actual image in their devices. My question is, does anybody know if mobiles are equipped with backdoors that can be operated by government to discard the image taken by the camera? thanks
======
oblib
Personally, I don't think any company can get as big as Apple, Google, or
Microsoft without succumbing to government demands.

We know there were backdoors in Windows ("_NSAKEY"). Because of that it would
be naive to assume that there is not a backdoor there still.

As for the others, it would require blind faith to think they haven't done the
same. The only exceptions would be open source systems.

